# Abw pen



## APBcustoms (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the blank @Kevin . This is for my brother

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2014)

Handsome pen Austin !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 16, 2014)

Nice job Austin! I love the contrast - and you did a great job of lining up that grain

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 16, 2014)

Very nice Austin! 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 16, 2014)

Hey brother where is mine.
That is one heck of a good looking pen. He will be proud of it and his brother.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 16, 2014)

A great looking piece of timber on that one.
What finish did you use?
Did you sand length wise to try and remove sanding ring?
In the 2nd photo you can see sanding rings.

Les


----------



## APBcustoms (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments to flashy for my brother so it's gonna go up for sale or maybe be traded if someone wants to make me a knife or something cool


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2014)

Great looking pen, Austin... I love that two-tone!


----------



## APBcustoms (May 18, 2014)

Thanks man I love how it turns you can really get at it


----------

